# Bears in SW Ontario



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

We've seen them here in Durham Region so it would not surprise me. I've been considering if I should get a bear tag when I am out for deer this year.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Just saw two mothers with cubs passing through Pagwa Wilderness on my way to Thunder Bay. I know some might be hating, but why go for bears. Are there that many of them? 

I'm getting into how hunting for the sport and meat, with the fellow carnivores I fell a slight attachment.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Bears are omnivores. There are more than ever in Ontario than at any point in recent history... Bear meat is my favourite wild game meat (next to ruffed grouse)... like a super lean roast beef...mmmmm... Hunting them or any other game is responsible and a great way to enjoy our wonderful outdoors.

Hunt hard and have fun,

Chris




Xenomorph said:


> Just saw two mothers with cubs passing through Pagwa Wilderness on my way to Thunder Bay. I know some might be hating, but why go for bears. Are there that many of them?
> 
> I'm getting into how hunting for the sport and meat, with the fellow carnivores I fell a slight attachment.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I heard of them in the Newmarket area, usually have one that stays in the swamp that my company owns on Hareld Road.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had a few of them up on my deck in the last couple of years. Damn things keep me from feeding the birds...


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

One was in my house yesterday...wait a second...sorry that was my black lab...when she's hungry she acts a lot like a bear!


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

A black bear in my area would NOT be safe!!!( and it would save me a 3+ hour dive) Just ask araz2114!!!!! 
Bill


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Footed Shaft said:


> A black bear in my area would NOT be safe!!!( and it would save me a 3+ hour dive) Just ask araz2114!!!!!
> Bill


Now that's an interesting story ...tell us about it.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

There was one confirmed in the Sarnia area, I believe 2 springs ago.
It made it onto the local news. Ripped apart a farmers bee hives and
was caught eating bird seed from peoples feeders. With populations 
rising, mainly due to the "NO SPRING HUNT" (bs), these over sized 
raccoons will continue to move south. There's no shortage of food,
that's forsure! Lots of increased sightings in the Bruce Penn. over the
last few years too. 
And to the guy who asked if there's many of them.........?
Read a newspaper.
Northern communities have been fighting with the government for years
to do something about the "bear problem." 
The ministry finally admitted that relocating them doesn't work. And they
stopped that program and told the public it's now the local authorities problem.
Here's an idea......
Re-open the Spring Hunt. (Genius!)
Hunters buy tags (government gets $$$)
Hunters pay outfitters (government gets $$$)
Hunters buy gas, food, drinks, bait, etc. (government gets $$$)
Hunter harvests bear. Freezer gets filled.
And Uncle Jim-Bob and Aunt Tessy don't get their door ripped off their cottage by a 275lb hungry boar in the middle of the night.
It's a WIN-WIN for everyone!
Good Luck to all you bear chasers this year!
Unfortunately I'll be on the sidelines awaiting your stories and pics.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^no point reading a newspaper, I am not from "here". Lived in Montreal and now moving back home to Vancouver. 

Good to know how things are, had no idea they really are a nuissance in some communities. The spring hunt was probably orchestrated by some measly bureaucrat that never went to the forest. 

So, sidelines for me as well this year, unless I get lucky and my brother will actually wait for me before he goes hunting.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> There was one confirmed in the Sarnia area, I believe 2 springs ago.
> It made it onto the local news. Ripped apart a farmers bee hives and
> was caught eating bird seed from peoples feeders. With populations
> rising, mainly due to the "NO SPRING HUNT" (bs), these over sized
> ...


^^^^^
What he said!!!


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Well the increasing human population is the real problem...but that's another story...I dunno, I had a cottage in Temagami for years and we used to throw kitchen waste out our deck hoping to see one to show our daughter...nope, not one...they were all at the local dump!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

mprus said:


> Well the increasing human population is the real problem...but that's another story...I dunno, I had a cottage in Temagami for years and we used to throw kitchen waste out our deck hoping to see one to show our daughter...nope, not one...they were all at the local dump!


Yes Mr Pruis you are right.Human population doing dumb things like that is the problem!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Footed Shaft said:


> A black bear in my area would NOT be safe!!!( and it would save me a 3+ hour dive) Just ask araz2114!!!!!
> Bill


what he said


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> There was one confirmed in the Sarnia area, I believe 2 springs ago.
> It made it onto the local news. Ripped apart a farmers bee hives and
> was caught eating bird seed from peoples feeders. With populations
> rising, mainly due to the "NO SPRING HUNT" (bs), these over sized
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> Yes Mr Pruis you are right.Human population doing dumb things like that is the problem!


You should know Mr. Galivan...haha!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I do not understand your retort Martin. I am a bear hunter. Not a cottage owner that leaves food out for the bears so they will try to get into homes after because they know where the food comes from.
Yes I have baited Bears so as to try to shoot one. But well far away from ANY residence!
If people want to see a bear then please,yes go to the dump.BUT.If you are STUPID enough to put scraps and such out to atract them then you should be the ones to get eaten.
Just cause you live in Elmira,dont mean you know **** about hunting or animals!
Sorry to the moderators about the language but stupidity needs to be pointed out!

Shawn


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> I do not understand your retort Martin. I am a bear hunter. Not a cottage owner that leaves food out for the bears so they will try to get into homes after because they know where the food comes from.
> Yes I have baited Bears so as to try to shoot one. But well far away from ANY residence!
> If people want to see a bear then please,yes go to the dump.BUT.If you are STUPID enough to put scraps and such out to atract them then you should be the ones to get eaten.
> Just cause you live in Elmira,dont mean you know **** about hunting or animals!
> ...


Well yes Elmira is a real wilderness/hunting mecca...I see bears here all the time...let me know when you want to put out some bait in my backyard!


----------

